# Is bite over?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Heard the bite has been off the last two days, and most fish have moved north into Canadian waters?


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

No the bite is not off. However the bite did slow down just a tad bit compared to last wknd. I was fishing yesterday w my buddy out of CSP and still managed our two man limit. Above average sized fish. Pimples and Raps. Yesterday it was all about a slower presentation. They didn't want the fast jerks like the other days. Hope this helps.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

carp said:


> Heard the bite has been off the last two days, and most fish have moved north into Canadian waters?


Okay Have not fished in a while on the ice. But No they did not move into Canada waters ? Not saying there are not fish there ?

You must remember what is going on with these fish ? They moving from the east to their spawning areas either western reef Complex of the two main rivers Sandusky & Mamuee ! Some may even hit the Detriot river ? Who Knows ? I do have good first hand knowledge that the ODNR is working on a tracking system with gps to monitor where and when certain fish go to spawn.

Don't worry still plenty to catch out there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

carp said:


> Heard the bite has been off the last two days, and most fish have moved north into Canadian waters?


This really sounds absurd. Do you know how many of millions of fish are in the western basin right now, they will only migrate towards the reefs as time goes on. My buddy caught 21 himself yesterday and lost a ton, the bite may have slowed but it's not over. Bthomas mentioned full moon, that may have something to do with it...who knows.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Not absurd, I understand all of the fish are not going to pack up and head to Canada. But I consider myself an above average ice fisherman. Many people call me asking about the saugeye bite on our home lake. Never fished Lake Erie, was just was told by several people that they schools have shifted North. Just a simple question. I'm willing to wager a bet with you Kgonefishing in an ice fishing tournament any time you want. You can even pick the lake. I might even spot you a fish or 2! Good luck to all the ice fisherman at Lake Erie!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

And cabin fever has set in.........Yikes...!


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

Kgone is a hell of a fisherman. You might have your work cut out for you 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ouch if I said that I think I would get killed! LOL 

We have been doing great the last 3 weeks best season I ever fished. A lot of people are having trouble in these last couple days. Last day I fished was Tuesday and I got my fish but that was the day the bite changed. Today Dad told me a lot of people are not catching but he did well. The bite has changed for sure but I'm sure they will come out of this slump, they are still there, thats for sure!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Ouch if I said that I think I would get killed! LOL
> 
> We have been doing great the last 3 weeks best season I ever fished. A lot of people are having trouble in these last couple days. Last day I fished was Tuesday and I got my fish but that was the day the bite changed. Today Dad told me a lot of people are not catching but he did well. The bite has changed for sure but I'm sure they will come out of this slump, they are still there, thats for sure!



Nah 

As far as what the other guy said, I make no claim at being the best ice fisherman but I do know thing or two about Erie walleye


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Make a bet or wager lol... That's great. I'll bet you I have way cooler baseball cards!!!


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

When someone comes on here and think they are the S..t . You have never ice fished Erie so your thought mean nothing to me . There are dooers and wanna bees and since you have never ice fished Erie you are the latter. Keep telling people "what you herd" and not what you know as you amitted you know nothing about ice fishing Erie.

Being that I fish Erie on the ice I agree the fish have moved a little North meaning farther out do to the pressure . Canada no !!! North a couple of more miles out then they have been . Try 5-6 miles out instead of the 3-4 . That is NORTH of course .

Dwayne


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll bet my fiddle of gold! Erie is nothing like our inland lakes you can bet on that.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

LOL.....Kgone would smoke all of us ice or boat on Erie. Only know the guy from this board but I know enough to not challenge him.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

rattletraprex said:


> I'll bet my fiddle of gold! Erie is nothing like our inland lakes you can bet on that.


And there is your best clue! Even on our largest inland lakes, if someone told me that ALL the walleye had migrated to one end of the lake or the other, my "BS Detector" would immediately go on high! And considering that our largest inland lakes are but a tiny fraction of the size of Erie, that kind of info becomes doubly suspect!


----------



## Raw-Ry (Feb 13, 2014)

4.5 man days on the ice today.....2 eyes and a perch to show for it. I did go "scouting", and would be surprised if 50 fish were brought back into the crane creek parking lot today......i doubt the fish just up and disappeared, what's the deal???


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

we fished streight out from camp perry 3.2 miles,marked a lot of fish.they would come in and take a look and leave.kept changeing lures till we got one to take it.small gold pimpel,ended up goimg one for eight.we were tiping with wax worms ,they wanted nothing to do with minnows


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

hit crane today. stopped half mile past big crack southeast side of sister. only managed to get 10 on the ice. bite was funny again. never had so many hits where my rod tip went up and not the one thump down bite. fish are smaller at crane than Catawba. we wished we would've stayed at Catawba area weve been getting em. oh well still fun catching them things.


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

carp said:


> Not absurd, I understand all of the fish are not going to pack up and head to Canada. But I consider myself an above average ice fisherman. Many people call me asking about the saugeye bite on our home lake. Never fished Lake Erie, was just was told by several people that they schools have shifted North. Just a simple question. I'm willing to wager a bet with you Kgonefishing in an ice fishing tournament any time you want. You can even pick the lake. I might even spot you a fish or 2! Good luck to all the ice fisherman at Lake Erie!


Hmm , interesting.....Ah, Yeah....Watch what you wish for...Kgone
has been around just a little bit...Again Interesting Challenge, keep
us informed...love a good "Cat Fight"

Jack


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

From past years, the walleye bite seems the best just after ice up and at the end of the ice season. There are always periods of less activity, usually during the middle of the season. Also, we're experiencing the full "snow" moon. The fish may be feeding at night. These factors affect catch rates. The catch rate will improve.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, so even in the summer, when the thousands of boats have unlimited water to fish, and moving 5 miles to try the next spot isn't a chore, we go through "slumps" where the average fisherman struggles, or gets lucky... why would ice season be any different?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Inland likes in Ohio are much more difficult to fish than the walleye capital of the world. 

I go to Erie in the spring, summer, and fall and limit out. Just have never ice fished Erie.

Lets put Kgonefishing and myself on a neutral lake and see what happens?

Or I'll even fish Erie, I'm assuming its his main lake, since he guides.

I'm a school teacher, so don't have a lot of money to put up. But I'm willing to make a small wager to keep things interesting between us, and all the other OGF side betters. I'll even let kgonefishing troll for them, while I cast or jig! It will be easier for him that way!

lets get it on!

Love this website!

God bless all the OGF fisherman and women!

Carp.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

John your losing it.lol you need softball to start soon. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

What ever, why bother


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys just give up the GPS location of the eyes so we can all just get along.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

ballast said:


> Guys just give up the GPS location of the eyes so we can all just get along.


No, that would involve sharing and I like to keep the fish to myself.


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

1st annual V day tourney starts @ 6 CSP parking lot. Wager is 1 can of dinty Moore and an empty propane tank.
Best start to season in 26 years.
Be safe. Good luck gentlemen.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm shocked you seasoned/ veteran anglers don't all know...About this time of year all of Eries walleye migrate up to Niagra falls for a few days......... They will be back by April 1st!!.....


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Walleye Wiz I agree with you. Talk is cheap, experience talks. Erie s a whole different animal. Its not saugeye fishing on Atwood. An avid ice fisherman will figure it out its not rocket science even though some times it seems like it is. I ve been ice fishing up here for 18 yrs and theres days I feel like Ive never been on hard water ever and the fish hand me my a--, buts thats fishing.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

carp said:


> Not absurd, I understand all of the fish are not going to pack up and head to Canada. But I consider myself an above average ice fisherman. Many people call me asking about the saugeye bite on our home lake. Never fished Lake Erie, was just was told by several people that they schools have shifted North. Just a simple question. I'm willing to wager a bet with you Kgonefishing in an ice fishing tournament any time you want. You can even pick the lake. I might even spot you a fish or 2! Good luck to all the ice fisherman at Lake Erie!


I'm in for a tournament!!!!! Weight or straight numbers of fish caught??? 

I assure you there are lots of fish in the west basin right now but not all of them stay there. They are migrating from all directions of the compass on Lake Erie and from Lakes Huron and St. Clair via Detroit River to get to the Maumee Bay and river, Sandusky river, Detroit river, Thames River, many smaller streams, and of course the reef complex to drop eggs in a couple months. That area off Crane creek is kind of a crossroad and historically is a hotspot in February. I hear reports every day from a lot of fishermen and there have only been a couple "off" days all winter where everyone I talk to has the same sad story.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

carp said:


> Inland likes in Ohio are much more difficult to fish than the walleye capital of the world.
> 
> I go to Erie in the spring, summer, and fall and limit out. Just have never ice fished Erie.
> 
> ...


The format should be like the AIM catch/record/release tournaments with the exception of the 7 fish tournament limit. Catch, measure, photo document, and release but record total fish and lengths and highest calculated weight per the official AIM chart takes all.

http://aimfishing.com/sites/default/files/aim_rules_lwchart.pdf 

I'd volunteer to be an observer but I'd much rather compete! 

Seriously....fishing is good now but should do nothing but get better as the days get longer. This time of year the early and late parts of the day are typically best times to fish.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishslim said:


> What ever, why bother



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

He was not my kids teacher. By his posts here sounds like he is good at putting his foot in his mouth. Kids don't need to learn that. 

My money is on Kev. 


Dwayne


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

My rod is bigger than yours.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

WOW!!!!

Thanks for taking the high road on this one Kevin. This could have gotten ugly if directed at someone other than you. You are a class act.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

really???? a teacher????? of what????


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Haha he said you can troll while he casts and jigs!! Lol!! Not a math teacher I hope?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Some people get up in the morning, stand in front of a mirror and tell themselves how great they are. I went to college with one of them and figured he had to be one in a million. Now I'm aware of Two In A Million.

Confucius say Load your brain before you shoot off your mouth


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey guys Im a retired teacher of 35 yrs and this isnt the norm for teachers that I know. My theory on being good at something is that you dont have to say a word you actions speak way louder than words especially out of your own mouth but in this case which isnt a case because he doesnt have any actions because hes never been on ice on Lake 
Erie or caught a walleye through it. I always thought bragging was for people that were insecure and had to boost their own ego cause noone else would. JMO


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Pistol Im having fun with people on OGF! Its called sarcasm, its fun. Lighten up a little. PM me. I'll give you the name of my school and maybe you can make a call, and find out what the school thinks of me. I have life long friends that were students that I took fishing in Jr Hi, when there parents wouldn't! Same goes for hunting, I take kids on a regular basis! I was a best man at a kids wedding I few years ago. Judge not least ye be judged!


pistol said:


> Hey guys Im a retired teacher of 35 yrs and this isnt the norm for teachers that I know. My theory on being good at something is that you dont have to say a word you actions speak way louder than words especially out of your own mouth but in this case which isnt a case because he doesnt have any actions because hes never been on ice on Lake
> Erie or caught a walleye through it. I always thought bragging was for people that were insecure and had to boost their own ego cause noone else would. JMO


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Couldn't Read, Write, or do Math, so I became an Art teacher!!! 
3 fish beats 1 or 2!!!! 1 fish beats 0 LOL.


WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> Haha he said you can troll while he casts and jigs!! Lol!! Not a math teacher I hope??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

"chillin" 

My rod is bigger than yours.
it depend ,which rod you talking abouth


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

You know...for fishing in holes. My ice rod of course.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes it's all over...
The fish you kept during the spawn last year left only the Canadian fish and there were issues with their paperwork getting back there. On Monday those issues got cleared up and the fish bolted for safety. The rest of them were killed in the massive fish kills you all panic about every spring. A few remaining ones are covered in algae so they can't find your baits. The sky is falling and mother nature has a horrible dandruff problem!
If it isn't fishing in a barrel for 10 lbers. it must be that they went to Canada.
Welcome to the online extension of a perch pack, the other boats are there, must be where the fish are, follow that charter, he does this for a living. 
Then challenge a guy to a fishing duel who spends 90% of his time fishing following the fish you are asking about. 
OR frame a question that may get some helpful responses... Fishing has been tougher this week from what I've heard, anyone have any tips that have made them successful since the bite changed?
And a teacher refers to a student as going through "Hi" as in "hello" rather than "high" as in not lower or grade school. 
Yes there have been telemetry studies of walleye, these should be expanded to online satellite tracking so no one ever has to go out and move around to find fish. And if you don't get your limit, you should fill out an application to get your expenses reimbursed from the DNR since you have a RIGHT to catch fish EVERYTIME you go fishing.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

All I can say is yesterday I launched my boat and the the waterpump on my motor must be bad...


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

steelneyes2 said:


> Yes it's all over...
> The fish you kept during the spawn last year left only the Canadian fish and there were issues with their paperwork getting back there. On Monday those issues got cleared up and the fish bolted for safety. The rest of them were killed in the massive fish kills you all panic about every spring. A few remaining ones are covered in algae so they can't find your baits. The sky is falling and mother nature has a horrible dandruff problem!
> If it isn't fishing in a barrel for 10 lbers. it must be that they went to Canada.
> Welcome to the online extension of a perch pack, the other boats are there, must be where the fish are, follow that charter, he does this for a living.
> ...


beer all over my keyboard


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

steelneyes2 said:


> Yes it's all over...
> The fish you kept during the spawn last year left only the Canadian fish and there were issues with their paperwork getting back there. On Monday those issues got cleared up and the fish bolted for safety. The rest of them were killed in the massive fish kills you all panic about every spring. A few remaining ones are covered in algae so they can't find your baits. The sky is falling and mother nature has a horrible dandruff problem!
> If it isn't fishing in a barrel for 10 lbers. it must be that they went to Canada.
> Welcome to the online extension of a perch pack, the other boats are there, must be where the fish are, follow that charter, he does this for a living.
> ...


I know its early, but post of the year material here!
Can we make this a sticky please?? haha


----------

